# Giant meat-eating plant discovered



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:xbones:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8195000/8195029.stm


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Interesting as we are going to be having man eating plants this year in our haunt. oNly with teeth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Feed me, Seymour!"


----------

